# Restarting loop



## jjoeygames (Jul 18, 2019)

My Inspiron dell desktop would startup normally but when it gets to the logo it would restart and loop into dell support


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

What is the Inspiron Model please? There a many many Inspiron devices over the years.


----------



## jjoeygames (Jul 18, 2019)

lunarlander said:


> What is the Inspiron Model please? There a many many Inspiron devices over the years.


Inspiron 3252


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

The Dell site does not provide a troubleshooting guide. 

What version of Windows are you using? It is sold either with Win 7 or Win 10.

Did the Dell Support screen say what is wrong, or give an error message? We need an error message or error code. 

Did the Dell Support screen suggest what you need to do to fix the problem?


----------



## jjoeygames (Jul 18, 2019)

lunarlander said:


> The Dell site does not provide a troubleshooting guide.
> 
> What version of Windows are you using? It is sold either with Win 7 or Win 10.
> 
> ...


I think it's a win 7 we had it for years and it would go to the support assist and it work once and said nothing it wrong with no errors most of the Time it would freeze on the assist screen when it got to 99%


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

You will have to call Dell Support line. US 1-855-305-9057. Only they know what its doing.


----------

